# Hello from SoCal



## LittleRed (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, I'm Red! I live in California, USA and I'm thinking of getting a mouse as a pet. I've already set up its cage, just need a waterbottle, toys, and is a hamster wheel entirely necessary or will a hamster ball suffice? Oh! And I have a pet cornsnake. Her name's Gideon, she is just a few months old and I feed her frozen pinkie mice. I don't plan on ever feeding her live or getting anywhere near my pet mouse's cage!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Are you going to breed to feed your snake?


----------



## LittleRed00 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi! I lost the password/email to my other account..

No, I don't plan on breeding for my snake. I feed her frozen mice. I want two does as pets.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

